# exploding targets



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

anyone have any input or experience with tannerite or sure shot exploding targets.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

is that the ones you put on clay targets, they use a lot of them over here, they are not cheap


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

shotgun12 said:


> is that the ones you put on clay targets, they use a lot of them over here, they are not cheap


Nope these come in jars with 2 different chemical u mix together then shoot in its container and it explodes on impact only.says to use a gun that shoots at least 2000fps.
there was many different sizes and some for 22lr.didnt see ones for clay pigeons


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought a few of the small jars of tannerite last year. Only used one so far to see what it was all about - for its size its pretty loud :lol:. I'll probably buy some more for when I have guests around.

The guy at the store I bought it from said they filled a milk jug up and hung it from a tree. When they shot it, it blew a 8" diameter tree in half and could be heard over a mile away. I believe they also tried a 9mm on it and it didn't work due to the lower muzzle velocity.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A British soldier found an exploding target in he war, I saw it in the news today! I'm guessing these things are legal. How much do they cost?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think a 1/2 lb target is like $5 or 6. Can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

6Speed said:


> A British soldier found an exploding target in he war, I saw it in the news today! I'm guessing these things are legal. How much do they cost?


I bought 2lb targets today at a gun store for $13,they had all different sizes.i went on tannerite web site and it looks like legal in all 50 states.different rules in each state,looks like most states its legal to do them under 50lbs.


----------



## Elkidmino (Dec 19, 2011)

I've shot quite a few and they are a fun "party trick" when you're out with your buddies at a private range. I say private because the local DNR ranges won't allow them at theirs. They come in different mix ratios for different velocities of guns. Most of time you need a rifle to set them off. Plenty loud and should be done so at 50yds or more.

A liter full of the stuff will do a number on an old plastic barbie jeep. 

I recommend Sure Fire or In The Red targets.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Elkidmino said:


> I've shot quite a few and they are a fun "party trick" when you're out with your buddies at a private range. I say private because the local DNR ranges won't allow them at theirs. They come in different mix ratios for different velocities of guns. Most of time you need a rifle to set them off. Plenty loud and should be done so at 50yds or more.
> 
> A liter full of the stuff will do a number on an old plastic barbie jeep.
> 
> I recommend Sure Fire or In The Red targets.


were doing these at a bachelour party.on u-tube the sure shots looked the best,but the place i found them didnt have that brand cant wait


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> I bought 2lb targets today at a gun store for $13,they had all different sizes.i went on tannerite web site and it looks like legal in all 50 states.different rules in each state,looks like most states its legal to do them under 50lbs.


Wow! Thanks...


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tannerite is good stuff... very loud and powerful much like a gallon sized oxy/acetylene bomb. I also wouldn't recommend using it anywhere you think neighbors might report it as a house explosion... I know this from experience...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The Louisiana State House wants to to reclassify tannerite and other binary compounds that use ammonium nitrate and aluminum powder as an explosive with House Bill 160. You would need to be licensed to handle explosives, otherwise it would be a felony.


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I surprised my kid with one.


----------



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

I liked it. I think you enjoyed it more!:lol:


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

MuddyPaws1 said:


> I surprised my kid with one.
> 
> shooting july 13 2013 - YouTube


Lol. That look on the lil guys face: "whoa! I didnt do it!" (Puts gun down slowly) priceless.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought I would bring this thread back to life after reading what this mental giant did last Saturday while playing with tannerite.

*Man loses leg after shooting lawn mower full of explosives*
http://www.freep.com/story/news/nat...-shooting-lawnmower-full-explosives/82232440/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Just think, people like that are allowed to vote, and breed. Is it any wonder we are in the mess we are in?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> Just think, people like that are allowed to vote, and breed. Is it any wonder we are in the mess we are in?


And people like you are allowed to spew your superiority bull crap. Isn't the USA great? Let freedom ring!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> Just think, people like that are allowed to vote, and breed. Is it any wonder we are in the mess we are in?





hawgeye said:


> And people like you are allowed to spew your superiority bull crap. Isn't the USA great? Let freedom ring!


The shooter was stupid and I agree with DecoySlayer. He should not be allowed to breed or vote. The shooter clearly can not read or chose not to follow directions. The tannerite safety instructions clearly state that 1 lb. targets are to be placed at least 100 yards and 2 lbs. or greater targets should not be used, but if they are, they need to be 200 yards away. This guy shot at 3 lbs. from 43 feet away.
Would you trust this shooters judgement with anything?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The ability to read is a needed skill when playing with dangerous toys. IF one is not able to read, comprehend what they read, or they are unwilling to read, they should refrain from playing with things that go boom. Off the Tannerite web site, very clear, precise and easy to understand:

*Safety Information:*

_*Treat all binary targets with respect. Misuse of binary targets could result in serious injuries or death*_
To ensure a homogeneous composition, be sure to use the mixing container that's included with every Tannerite® Brand Binary Rifle Target purchase
Place ½ and 1 lb targets down range at least 100 yards before shooting. Place 2 lb targets 200 yards down range before shooting. (2 pound targets are sold to professionals only)
Do not shoot targets larger than 1 pound unless it is required due to extreme long-range competition
*Remember that the legal use of these targets is as a shot indicator only*
Mix the targets at the range and shoot them immediately. Do not transport, store, or sell the mixed composition unless you have the appropriate explosives endorsements
Always wear ear and eye protection
Be sure to use in a remote area only and respect the adjoining property owner’s right to tranquility
While Tannerite® Brand Binary Rifle Targets will not start fires; many knock-off brands of binary exploding rifle targets are poorly formulated and use lower quality materials that may start fires
As always, respect local noise ordinances and always use Tannerite® Brand Binary Rifle Targets as directed by the manufacturer
*Never place these targets inside, on top of, or under any surface that could produce shrapnel or within another object*
*http://www.tannerite.com/safety.php*


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess stupidity comes at a price.


----------

